# General > Book & Author Requests >  lord of the flies by william golding

## bobbyfischer1988

please post the book called lord of the flies by william golding

----------


## Admin

I'm pretty sure William Golding is still alive, and the book was written too recently to post.

----------


## sweeks

William Golding, died in Wiltshire, England in 1993.

----------


## xxbreadxx

yea, he died.."a while ago" also the book was first published in 1954...I really want the book to be posted up here, cause it's a really great novel. No wonder it's awarded the Nobel Prize for literature~

----------


## Logos

copyright laws

----------


## xCHARLii3x92x

http://www.online-literature.com/for...732#post245732
go on and add your peice of the story x

Also go on 
http://english.unitecnology.ac.nz/wr...g.php?id=18534

----------

